# Ftp Server for mac os 9/x



## ciscokid (Jan 23, 2002)

Does anyone know a GOOD ftp server for mac os 9 or x. i have tried rumpus and crush ftp and they both really suck. Thanx.


----------



## Murderer909 (Jan 29, 2002)

Crush FTP works well for me in OS X....but its written in Java, so it may be slow in OS 9...
Out of curiousity, what machine do you have?


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 29, 2002)

Something wrong with the included ftp server?

I'd think it would be way better than a java server!

Just wondering

(BTW, if you are wondering wtf I'm talking about, to into System Preferences, and click 'Sharing'.)


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 30, 2002)

i have a g4 cube w/ 448 megs of ram running osx and 9


----------



## Murderer909 (Jan 30, 2002)

Well, it sounds like your machine is powerful enough to run Crush. I know you want an alternative, but I am curious, what exactly is your beef with Crush? Whats wrong with it? Also, the developer of CrushFTP is really great about support regarding his product, another reason why I like it.


----------



## Finch_Litvack (Feb 22, 2002)

I really recommend using Hotline on its own or with the Hotline community it works with no issues under either platform 9/X you will need the server running on one end.

Hotline Client 1.8.5 and Hotline Server are both available at macdownload.com or download.com for classic and X (Freeware)

Finch


----------



## vic (Mar 2, 2002)

hotline is not ftp... get webstar..


----------

